# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Τροφοδοτικών >  >  Ρύθμιση στροφών σε DC motor ... help!

## kingor83

Γεια και χαρά σε όλους!

Μπαίνω κατ'ευθείαν στο θέμα :

Έχω ένα DC μοτέρ στα 12V που θα χρησιμοποιηθεί κατά πάσα πιθανότητα (90%) σε βάρκα ως "εργάτης" για να σηκώνει
άγκυρα ή για βαθιά καθετή. Επίσης έχω έναν πολύ καλής ποιότητος μειωτήρα στροφών που θα μου εξασφαλίσει αρκετή
δύναμη στο σήκωμα...

Το θέμα μου είναι ότι και με τον μειωτήρα μου είναι λίγο γρήγορο για καθετή και θέλω αν μπορώ και αν γνωρίζει κανείς
κανένα κύκλωμα που μπορεί να μου μειώσει το ρεύμα με αποτέλεσμα να πέσουν οι στροφές του ...

Το λίγο δύσκολο της υπόθεσης είναι ότι το μοτέρ είναι λίγο μπόλικο ...

Στα *0.7kW* και από τα λίγα που γνωρίζω το LM338 του πέφτει κάπως μικρό...   :Very Happy:   :Shocked:   :Rolling Eyes:  

Γνωρίζει κανείς πως μπορώ να κάνω regulation σε αυτήν την τάξη ρεύματος ??? Ίσως με τρανζίστορ να γίνεται η δουλειά ???

Μπορώ να κάνω μηχανολογική κατασκευή για βάση στήριξης, άξονες κλπ αλλά το γραναζοκιβώτιο που θα ήταν ιδανική λύση
μου πέφτει κομματάκι βαρύ να κάτσω να το φτιάξω ...  :Shocked: 

Μην με ρωτήσετε γιατί δεν απευθύνομαι σε έτοιμες λύσεις γιατί η απάντηση είναι ότι το μοτέρ μου το χάρισαν και δεν ξέρω
πόσο κάνει (αλλά υποθέτω τα έχει τα λεφτάκια του) και ο μειωτήρας μου βιομηχανικού τύπου είναι "ζουλάτος" από εργοστάσιο
με σχέση 1/20 και κοστίζει μόνος του 180 ευρώπουλα ...

Κάθε γνώμη ευπρόσδεκτη ... 

Δημήτρης

ps - Το topic μπήκε στην κατηγορία τροφοδοτικά γιατί πρόκειται για θέμα regulation σε μπόλικο ρεύμα που θα τροφοδοτήσει "συσκευή" ...
Ένιωθα ότι είναι πιο κοντά στα τροφοδοτικά το θέμα παρά στο auto moto ...

----------


## gsmaster

Χρειάζεσαι λοιπόν ένα τροφοδοτικό ρυθμιζόμενο 0(?)-12V μόλις στα 60Α.......

Λοιπόν το ρέυμα είναι μεγάλο και η απλή σχεδίαση γραμμικού τροφοδοτικού δεν συμφέρει.
Προτείνω λύση με mosfet που οδηγούνται απο PWM. Τα μεγαλύτερα mosfet που θα βρείς, παραλληλησμένα για να αντέχουν το ρεύμα, σε μεγάλες ψύκτρες, οι πύλες τους να οδηγούνται απο ένα ζευγάρι mosfet σε push-pull για να ανοιγοκλείνουν ακαριαία τα ισχύος. Το PWM σήμα θα το πάρεις είται απο κάποιο μικροελεκτή, ή απο κανα 555


ΥΓ Δεν ρώτησα.... Σε ενδιαφέρει και η αμφίδρομη κίνηση?

----------


## kingor83

Βασικά δεν θέλω να φτιάξω τροφοδοτικό, θέλω να κάνω regulation σε μεγάλη τάξη ρεύματος ...

Κάτι σαν ροοστάτη για μεγάλα ρεύματα συνεχούς ας πούμε.

Το μοτέρ θα τροφοδοτηθεί από τη μηχανή μέσω δυναμό (ίσως βάλω δεύτερο) και η χρήση του θα είναι περί τα 10 με 15 λεπτά συνεχούς λειτουργίας
ανάλογα με το βάθος της άγκυρας ή της μπαλαδοκαθετής για τους ψαρόφιλους ηλεκτρονικούς!!! χεχε  :Smile: 

Το μοτέρ που το δοκίμασα με φορτιστή μπαταρίας αυτοκινήτου (χωρίς να το ζορίσω να κάνει δουλειά βέβαια) αλλάζει φορά περιστροφής ανάλογα με
το που δίνεις το + και το - και δεν έχει μαρκαρισμένα πάνω του τα + - στους δύο βιδωτούς ακροδέκτες του. Οπότε το θέμα αλλαγής φοράς φαίνεται
κάπως εύκολο... 

Το κύκλωμα που ζητάω αν γνωρίζει κανείς και μπορεί να ποστάρει κανένα σχηματικό είναι αυτό που είναι κυκλωμένο με κόκκινο στην φωτο...

σσ - Το ποτενσιόμετρο το έβαλα εκεί ενδεικτικά για να φαίνεται πως πρόκειται για ρυθμιζόμενο κύκλωμα.

----------


## Επιστήμων

Ο Γιάννης σου είπε τη λύση .
Μειωτήρα στροφών με χρήση παλμών(PWM) ρεύματος .

----------


## MOJO

Πιστεύω ότι μια γέφυρα Η θα ήταν οτι πρέπει για το πρόβλημα σου. Μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις και IGBT σαν διακοπτικά στοιχεία. Συγκεκριμένα το STGW30NC60W (30A) απο την ST που το στέλνει και δείγμα. Ακομα σου προτείνω και το LT1162 της Linear Technology (επισης το στέλνει και ως δείγμα) το οποιο είναι οτι πρεπει για την εφαρμογή σου. Οδηγεί γέφυρα Η. Είναι το ενδιάμεσο στάδιο μεταξύ κυκλώματος ελένχου (μάλλον μικροελεγκτή αν έχείς κέφια) και κυκλώματος ισχύος. Επισης μην ξεχάσεις να κοιτάξεις και τα Application Notes της Microchip. Θα βρεις πολλα κυκλώματα και ωραίες ιδέες. Μια ακομα πολύ ωραία λύση(την οποία εγώ την θεωρώ ιδανική για την περίπτωση σου) είναι να χρησιμοποιησεις τα POWER MODULES της Fairchild(Π.Χ FMG2G75US60 75A). Το πρόβλημα είναι όμως ότι (αν δε κανω λαθος) στην Ελλαδα αυτα τα έχει ο DARLAS. Οπότε  δεν ξέρω πόσο συμφέρεί απο οικονομικής άποψης.

----------


## chip

Να ξέρεις πάντως οτι τετοιες λύσεις δεν είναι 100% σίγουρο οτι θα δουλέψουν...γιατί απλά θα χάσεις σε ροπή (και με PWM χάνεις). Κάνονικά χριεάζεσαι ελεγκτή που θα ελέγχει το PWM βασιζόμενος στο ρεύμα ή/και στις στροφές.
Μάλιστα προσωπικά θα επέλεγα την παραγωγή συνεχούς τάσης DC με την τεχνική PWM με σκοπό να μην δίνω παλμούς ρεύματος στον κινητήρα που μπορεί να φθείρουν τα καρβουνάκια του (δεν το ανέχονται όλοι οι κινητήρες το PWM.
¨Οσο για τρανζίστορ φυσικά τα igbt είναι η ιδαινική λύση αν και προσωπικά θα επέλεγα κάτι πιο απλό και φθηνό (εκτός και μπορείς να βρείς δείγματα)...mosfet

----------


## chip

Τα power modulew αυτά καλό είναι να τα ξεχάσει...γιατί η τιμή δεν θα είναι σε καμία περίπτωση κάτω από τα 75 ευρώ....άσε που αν αν τα κάξει χάνει όλο το module...

----------


## MOJO

Chip έχεις δίκιο σ'αυτο που λές σχετικά με τη ροπή. Μπορεί εύκολα όμως να εφαρμόσει μια ανάδραση στον μικροελεγκτη έτσι ώστε να μπορεί το εύρος του παλμού να μεταβαλεται ανάλογα με το φορτίο που εφαρμόζεται στον ροτορα. Η αναδραση αυτη μπορεί να γίνει πολύ εύκολα με μια αντίσταση shunt. Εγώ μαλιστα δοκίμασα πρόσφατα και με αισθητηρα  Hall(LTS25).

----------


## chip

Αυτό εννοούσα λέγοντας οτι ο ελεγκτης θα ελέγχει με βάση το ρέυμα ή και τις στροφές... Μέτρηση ρεύματος με κάποια αντίσταση και τις στροφές ή με Hole ή με φωτοδίοδο (ταχόγεννήτρια θα του πέσει λίγο ακριβή..)΄. Βέβαια στην πραγματικότητα μπορεί να μετρήσει και τις στροφές μέσα απο τις μεταβολές του ρεύματος (καθώς τα καρβουνάκια αφήνουν το ένα τήλιγμα και συνδεόνται με το άλλο έχουμε αλλαγές στο ρεύμα και στην emf.)

Φυσικά αν δεν έχει εμπειρία το βρίσκω λίγο δύσκολο να φτιάξει κάποιος αρχάριος τέτοιο ελεγκτή. Ϊσως πρέπει απλά να ανατροφοδωτήσει το ρεύμα που μετράει  με την shunt αντίσταση σε ένα απλο ελεγτκή τάσης (τροφοδοτικό) ώστε να κάνει αντιστάθμιση στην απώλια ταχύτητας.. Προσωοπικά αν ήθελα να κάνω κάτι στα γρήγορα αυτό θα έκανα. Και το τροφοδοτικό απλά θα τα switching για να μην έχω μεγάλες απώλειες (είναι μονόδρομος το παλμοτροφδοτικό)

----------


## kingor83

H αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν μου ακούγονται και πολύ οικεία τα όσα λέτε ...  :frown: 

Μετά από κάθε post τρέχω να βρω datasheets και κυκλώματα στο iNET γενικότερα αλλά δεν έχω καταφέρει κάτι σπουδαίο μέχρι τώρα ...

Το εκτιμώ αφάνταστα πάντως που το "ψάχνετε" και ανταλλάζετε απόψεις για το θέμα μου ... Δεν μένει παρά να συμφωνώ με τα όσα
διαβάζω αλλά πως θα το υλοποιήσω ακόμα παραμένει λίγο μυστήριο ... 

Συγχωρέστε με για το απλό της σκέψης μου αλλά ως "αρχάριος" έχω άλλη μια ερώτηση ... Ένα ολοκληρωμένο τύπου LM που έχει κάποια
συγκεκριμένη αντοχή σε Α με καλή ψύξη μπορεί να λειτουργήσει με ίδια στοιχεία σε παράλληλη σύνδεση ?????? Δηλαδή τι θα γίνει αν
χρησιμοποιήσω 12 ή 13 LM338 σε παράλληλη σύνδεση που να οδηγούνται από το ίδιο ποτενσιόμετρο ??? Εγκυκλοπαιδικά ρωτάω ...

Και κάτι ακόμα : Πώς χρησιμοποιείται ένα Power Module (πχ FMG2G75US60)  :Question: 

Thanks πολλά για τις γνώμες που ακούστηκαν ήδη !

Δημήτρης

----------


## chip

Θεωρητικά μπορείς να βάλεις πολλα LM338 αλλά θα κόστιζε πανάκριβα και σε LM338 και σε ψύκτρες (και μη μου πεις οτι θα κανες υδρόψυξη από τη θάλλασα). Αν γινόταν αυτό με το LM338 θα μπόρούσες να βάλεις μία αντίσταση ( μικρής τιμής πχ 0,01Ω) (πχ σε σειρά με την αρνητική τροφοδοσία του κινητήρα) που να μετράει το ρεύμα του κινητήρα και μέσω κάποιου τελεστικου να συνδέονταν με το πόδι ρύθμισης των LM338 ώστε όσο αυξάνει το ρεύμα κινητήρα (δηλαδή το φορτίο του κινητήρα) να αυξάνει την τάση του του LM338. (στην ουσία μιλάμε για ελεγκτή P. δηλαδή PID ελεγκτή με το I=0 και το D=0....δες πιο κάτω τι είναι ο PID ελεγκτής αν δεν ξέρεις) 
Άλλο πρόβλημα με το LM338 είναι η πτώση τάσης πάνω του δηλαδή ποτέ δεν θα μπορούσε να δουλέψει με περισσότεα από 10V περίπου ο κινητήρας.
Επειδή δεν συμφέρει να κάνεις κάτι τετοιο θα έπρεπε να κοινηθείς σε κάτι βασιζόμενο σε PWM. Είτε ελεγκτή ρεύματος πχ κάτι σαν το UC3843 (δεν θυμάμαι αν το συγκεκριμένο θέλει πάνω από 12V) ή Το SG3525.  Βέβαια όπως ξαναγραψα μία τέτοια λύση ενδέχεται να φθήρει τα καρβουνάκια του κινητήρα επειδή θα έχουμε υψηλό παλμικό ρεύμα που θα μπορούσε να δημιουργήσει σπινθήρες..)
Είτε τροφοδοτικό βασισμένο πχ σε SG3524 ή SG3525. Κάτι τέτοιο όμως θα απαιτούσε μεγάλα πηνία ικανά να αντέξουν σε μεγάλα ρεύματα... κατι όχι εύκολο και πάλι...
Άρα πάμε στην προηγούμενη λύση ελπίζωντας να μην χαλάσει ο κινητήρας....
Μία τεχνική λοιπόν λέει (αναφερόμενος στην πρώτη λύση) να ελέγξει το μέσω ρεύμα τροφοδοσίας του κινητήρα... (βρες πληροφορίες στο ιnternet για current mode controllers) Για να γίνει αυτό δίνεις παλμούς ρεύματος στον κινητήρα και το μετρας... μόλις φτάσει σε μία τιμή (που έχεις επιλέξει) σταματάς την τροφοδοσία και περιμένει ώσπου να έρθει ο επόμενος παλμός (αυσιαστικά έχουμε PWM ελεγχόμενο με βάση το μέγιστο ρεύμα) ή μέχρι να πέσει το ρεύμα κάτω από κάποια τιμή. (

Αν είναι να βάλεις ρελέ (εγω θα το προτιμούσα για την περίπτωσή σου) ώστε να κάνει αναστροφή ο κινητήρας τότε χρειάζεσαι μόνο ένα τρανζίστορ από το Module και απλά χρησιμοποιείς το ένα του τρανζίστορ.
Αν όμως κάναμε κάτι επαγγελματικό τότε θα έμπαιναν δύο Module.
Αν δεις το Pdf του module το καθένα έχει δύο τρανζίστορ. Βάζεις ρεύμα στο c1 (+) και στο e2 (-) του κάθε Module. στα e1/c2 συνδέεις τα καλώδια του κινητήρα σου. Τώρα απομένουν 4 πύλες g1, g2 και g1,g2 του δεύτερου Module. αυτές συνδέονται με τον μικροελεγκτή. Φυσικά μία τέτοια κατασκευή απαιτεί μικροελεγκτή..... ο οποίος θα τρέχει ένα πρόγραμμα αυτομάτου ελέγχου... στην απλούστερη περίπτωση έναν PID ελεγκτη αν έχεις υπόψη σου. Ο PID ελεγκτής είναι ένα ελεγκτής ο οποίος μετράει την ταχήτητα περιστροφή και τροφοδοτεί τον κινητήρα με τάση που προκύπτει από το άθροισμα της διαφοράς ταχύτητας (μεταξύ επιθυμητής ταχύτητας και της ταχύτητας με την οποία περιστρέφεται εκοίνη την στιγμή) πολαπλασιασμένο επί έναν παράγοντα P και του ολοκληρώματος της παραπάνω διαφοράς ταχύτητας πολλαπλασιασμένο με έναν συντελεστή Ι και την παράγωγο ώς προς το χρόνο της διαφοράς ταχύτητας πολλαπλασιασμένη επί έναν παράγοντα D. 
Τώρα οι παράγοντες P, I, D προσδιορίζονται μαθηματικά βασιζόμενοι στο μαθηματικό μοντέλο DC Κινητήρα και εφόσον κανείς γνωρίζει τα πλήρη τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά του κινητήρα (όχι πολύ συνηθισμένο) όπως ροπή αδράνειας συντελεστή αμοιβαίας επαγωγής, αυτεπαγωγή τυλιγμάτων ομική αντίσταση... κλπ.
Οι βιομοηψχανικοί ελεγκτές συνήθως έχουν κάποιον αλγόριθμο που μπορούν και προσδιορίζουν τους συντελεστές αυτους μόνοι τους (πχ κάποιο είδος νευρωνικού δικτύου)
Ενώ συχνά μπορεί κανείς να τους προσεγγίσεις με δοκιμί και σφάλμα... δίνοντάς τους αρχικά μικρές τιμές και αυξάνοντας σταδιακά...
Όπως καταλαβαίνεις μία τέτοια λύση δεν είναι ότι πιο ευκολο... Ελεγκτές PID θα βρεις στο Internet (πχ έχει application notes η Microchip και σίγουρα έχει και η ATMEL κλπ..)
Καταλαβαίνω οτι σε βομβαρδίζουμε με πληροφορίες που δεν αρκούν για να κάνεις κάτι από μόνες τους, αλλά σκοπός μου είναι να καταλάβεις που πρέπει να ψάξεις. Δυστυχώς θα ταν αδύνατον να σου πούμε για μια τέτοια κατασκευή πάρε αυτό κι αυτό και βάλε αυτές τις τιμές...και θα δουλέψει.. (εκτός και κάποιος έχει φτιάξει το ίδιο πράγμα... που όπως καταλαβαίνεις πρέπει να είσαι πολύ τυχερός για να γίνει). Έπίσης αν αρχίσεις μία τέτοια κατασκευή καλό θα ταν να έχεις πρόσβαση σε παλμογράφο (θεωρώ οτι πρέπει να κοινηθείς σε τεχνικές PWM)...

----------


## Επιστήμων

Θα προτείνω και κάτι ακόμα , λίγο ποιο μπακάλικο , 
ίσως λίγο ποιο προσιτό στον Kingor83.
Να βάλει διόδους ισχύος σε σειρά ώστε να ρίξει 
την τάση σε χαμηλό έπίπεδο και έπειτα με ένα περιστρεφόμενο 
διακόπτη να παίρνει τάσης απο ενδιάμεσα .

Ίσως να γίνεται και με αντιστάσης .   :Confused:

----------


## gsmaster

> Θα προτείνω και κάτι ακόμα , λίγο ποιο μπακάλικο , 
> ίσως λίγο ποιο προσιτό στον Kingor83.
> Να βάλει διόδους ισχύος σε σειρά ώστε να ρίξει 
> την τάση σε χαμηλό έπίπεδο και έπειτα με ένα περιστρεφόμενο 
> διακόπτη να παίρνει τάσης απο ενδιάμεσα .
> 
> Ίσως να γίνεται και με αντιστάσης .



Ναι αλλά υπόψη ότι ο περιστρεφόμενος διακόπτης θα πρέπει να είναι καμια 100Α -όχι πολύ συνηθησμένο.
Θα μπορούσε όμως να βάλει μεγάλα ρελέ που θα διεγείρονται απο τον περιστροφικό.
πιστεύω ότι 2-3 ταχύτητες θα του είναι αρκετές, 


Κάπου παραπάνω διάβασα να δημιουργηθεί αναλογική τάση μέσω PWM. Ποιό το νόημα, εφόσον και πάλι στα τρανζίστορ θα πέφτουν όλα τα W. Υπολογίστε 60A με πες 4 βόλτ που θα κρατήσουν τα τρανζίστορ π'ανω τους έχουμε καμια 250W για πλάκα...

----------


## chip

Αν εννοείς αυτό που έγραψα εννοούσα switching τροφωδοτικό οπότε δεν έχουμε μεγάλες απώλειες ισχύος.

----------


## kingor83

Σε σχέση με την λίγο πιο "μπακάλικη" λύση που λέει και ο Επιστήμων παίζει κανένα σχηματικό - έστω και πρόχειρο -  :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

Τι δίοδοι χρησιμοποιούνται σε τέτοια περίπτωση  :Question:  για τι χαρακτηριστικά πρέπει να κοιτάξω ???

Πιο πολύ με ενδιαφέρει ο τρόπος συνδεσμολογίας με διόδους ή αντιστάσεις και όχι τόσο ο περιστροφικός διακόπτης.

Μιας και είναι πολλά τα Α δεν μπορώ να ζητάω και ευκολία και καλαισθησία. Είμαι λίγο πιο πρακτικός και το μόνο που θέλω
είναι να κάνω την δουλειά μου. Ίσως -σκέφτομαι- να μπει ένα πινακάκι το οποίο θα έχει μερικές θέσεις βυσμάτων για το μοτέρ
ώστε η πρώτη θέση να είναι απ'ευθείας τα 12V από το δυναμό, η δεύτερη να είναι η αμέσως χαμηλότερη τάση κλπ Έτσι θα έχω
2 - 3 ταχύτητες ανάλογα τις τάσεις και θα συνδέομαι όπου χρειάζεται -το μοτέρ δλδ-. 

Και από τιμές τι παίζει στις διόδους αυτές ???

thanks και πάλι

----------


## Επιστήμων

Παρακάτω σου παραθέτω ένα σχέδιο .

Το σχέδιο έγινε με βάση το ότι κάθε δίοδος αντέχει 10Α.
Πρίν μερικά χρόνια είχα αγοράσει τέτοιες διόδους και 
είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα βρείς και εσύ. 

Απο εκέί και πέρα θα πρέπει να υπολογίσεις την πτώση τάσης 
που θα έχεις μετά απο κάθε δίοδο και ανάλογα να βάλεις 
τόσες διόδους ώστε να πάρεις την επιθυμητή τάση .
Δηλαδή θα πάρεις μια δίοδο θα τη συνδέσεις στην μπαταρία 
και έπειτα θα μετρήσεις την τάση πρίν και μετά τη δίοδο .
(προσοχή στην πολικότητα της διόδου)
Αν π.χ. μετρήσεις 12,5V πριν τη δίοδο και 12,2V μετά τη δίοδο
τότε έχεις διαφορά 0,3V. Άρα για να φτάσεις π.χ στα 6V θα πρέπει 
να συνδέσεις 120 !!! διόδους (συνολικά) δηλαδή κάθε γραμμή 
στο σχέδιο θα πρέπει να έχει 20 διόδους σε σειρά . 

Βέβαια το καλύτερο θα ήταν καθώς θα προχωράς την κατασκευή
να ελέγχεις το κύκλωμα στο μότέρ σου με πλήρη φορτίο γιατί το ποιό
πιθανό είναι να χρειαστείς λιγότερες διόδους.

Έπειτα αν θελήσεις να βάλεις κάποιον επιλογέα-διακόπτη θα σου 
πρότεινα ανεπιφύλακτα αυτό που είπε και ο gsmaster παραπάνω .
Περιστρεφόμενο διακόπτη που θα διεγείρει ισχυρούς ρελέδες 
και απο εκεί ο κάθε ρελές θα ανοίγει την αντίστοιχη "σκάλα" . 

Άντε και καλές ψαριές !   :Very Happy:

----------


## Επιστήμων

Το σχέδιο

----------


## kingor83

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ !!! Αρχίζει το ψάξιμο για τις διόδους !!! Στο περίπου καμιά τιμή ξέρουμε ???
Γιατί αν είναι να κάνουν από 15 cents όλα καλά με τον μεγάλο αριθμό σε διόδους αλλά αν είναι
να έχει κανένα ευρώ η μία καταστραφήκαμε!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:  

βλέπω ότι οι πρώτες 6 είναι παράλληλα συνδεδεμένες και λογικό είναι για να αντέχουν 10*6=60Α σύνολο.
Λέω να το δοκιμάσω με 7 ή και παραπάνω παράλληλα για να μην δουλέψουν όλα στο ανώτατό τους όριο...
Βέβαια αυτό σημαίνει ότι θα προσθέτω διόδους σε 7άδες ή 8άδες για λόγους συμμετρίας αλλά πιστεύω θα την
βρώ την άκρη.

Η διάτρηρη πλακέτα για λόγους τάξης και συμμαζέματος θα κάνει δουλειά λες με τέτοια ρεύματα ή να το ξεχάσω και να γίνει
όλο με χοντρά μονόκλωνα καλώδια ???

κάτι ακόμα : εννοείς πως στην πράξη θα χρειαστούν λιγότερες απ'οτι θεωρητικά ?

σε λιγότερα volt το ρεύμα δεν πρέπει να είναι κατά πολύ μεγαλύτερο στα ίδια watt ??? ή το μετράμε πριν την πτώση τάσης
για να ξέρουμε πόσο θα αντέχουν οι δίοδοι ?

τέλος : τα watt που γράφει ένα μοτέρ στην ετικέτα του σε τι κατάσταση του μοτέρ αναφέρονται ? ρωτάω γιατί έχω δει σε διάφορα
site που πουλάνε μοτέρ ότι αναφέρουν ρεύματα γενικά αλλά έχουν και stall current (ρεύμα ακινητοποίησης)
επειδή όταν ζορίζεται το μοτέρ λογικό είναι να τραβάει περισσότερο ρεύμα ...


Σόρρυ για τις πολλές ερωτήσεις αλλά προσπαθώ να το δω και λίγο πιο σφαιρικά το θέμα να ενημερώνομαι και να ξέρω για αντίστοιχες
μελλοντικές καταστάσεις ... Το θέμα για το οποίο άνοιξα το topic φαίνεται να λύθηκε (αν και θεωρητικά θέλω ακόμα να το ψάξω για να
ξέρω ακριβώς τι γίνεται) οπότε χάρην συζητήσεως και μόνο όποιος γνωρίζει τίποτα για τα παραπάνω και δεν βαριέται ας κάνει κανένα post.


και πάλι ευχαριστώ,
Δημήτρης

----------


## gsmaster

Αν βρείς μια γέφυρα καμια 40-50 Α είναι μια χαρά. θα χρησιμοποιείσεις και τις 4 διόδους ώς εξής. Τα πιν που συνδέεται το AC θα τα αφησεις ασύνδετα και θα δώσεις το + στο - της γέφυρας και θα πάρεις μειωμένο το + απο το + της γέφυρας. Με αυτό τον τρόπο οι δίοδοι της γέφυρας είναι ανα δύο σε σειρά και δύο σειρές παράλληλα. Επίσης οι γέφυρες σε αυτά τα ρεύματα είναι μετταλικές για να τις βιδώσεις σε ψύκτρα. Δεν ξέρω κατα πόσο θα αντέξει η γέφυρα το συνεχές ρεύμα αλλά δεν νομίζω να έχει ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα.

Υπάρχουν βέβαι και έτοιμες λύσεις
http://www.fujisemiconductor.com/htm...1400/91402.htm
http://www.dansworkshop.com/Induction%20Heating.shtml δες προς τα κάτω έχει μια διοδο 70 Α έχει και τιμή (σε $) δίπλα στο κείμενο.



Α, για διόδους σε αυτά τα ρεύματα ψάξε σε κανέναν ηλεκτρολόγο αυτοκινήτων για καμια δίοδο ισχύος. Κάτι θα βρείς σίγουρα.

EDIT. Διάτρητη ούτε για αστείο. Χοντρά καλώδια και οι ενώσεις περασμένες με κόλληση! Πάρε απο κανα ηλεκτρολογείο αυτοκινήτων αυτά που βάζουν στις μίζες.

----------


## Επιστήμων

Απαντώ με τη σειρά . 

- Καταρχήν τιμή δεν θυμάμαι καθόλου αλλά καλύτερα είναι να 
ρωτήσεις σε κάποιο μαγαζί της περιοχής σου .
- Διάτρητη όπως είπε και ο gsmaster ούτε για πλάκα εκτός 
αν θες να μάθεις πως μυρίζει μια καμμένη πλακέττα .   :Very Happy:  
Η όλη κατασκευή , επειδή τα εξαρτήματα είναι χοντροκομμένα ,
δεν χρειάζεται να γίνει σε πλακκέτα αλλά κάπου σταθερά και 
μονωμένα και φυσικά σε κάποια απόσταση τα εξαρτήματα απο την
επιφάνεια στήριξης για λόγους απαγωγής θερμότητας.
- Πρακτικά μάλλον θα χρειαστείς λιγότερες διόδους .Γι αυτό
καλύτερα φτιάξε πρώτα το μισό κύκλωμα , δοκίμασε το , και 
ύστερα αποφασίζεις πόσο ακόμα θα φτιάξεις .
- Το ρεύμα καταναλώνεται μέσα στη δίοδο για αυτό και έχουμε
μια μικρή πτώση τάσης .

----------


## DT200

Σου έχω την οικονομικά  καλύτερη λύση .
Αυτό πού θα έκανα εγώ θα ήταν να επέμβω στο δυναμό , 
Δηλαδή  , θα αφερούσα το κύκλωμα της σταθεροποίησης  και θα έβαζα ένα μεταβλητό , 
με αποτέλεσμα,  απεριόριστη μεταβολή της ταχύτητας με 10 ευρώ .

----------

